# Talk about the nerve of some folks



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

UN warned Trump that ObamaCare repeal could violate international law | Fox News

Perhaps the Pres ought to think about a tomahawk strike on these fakeers:vs_poop::vs_poop::vs_poop:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh, goodness..the opinion of the UN weighs heavily on my mind. 

No...wait...never mind. It wasn't the UN...just needed a bathroom break.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

he's also been warned that protecting the US borders and stopping illegal immigration violates international conventions and laws - imprisoning felony illegals needs UN approval - the UN has gone far as complaining that not enough welfare is being sent in the black ghettos ....


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Oh the tragedy! 

Where do I purchase my own section of wall? I wonder if I can put my name on it. 

I'm glad I don't have to deal with that stuff.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice this could shape up into a real nice 3fer...

1. Don't fund the UN in this budget resolution.

2. Don't fund Obummer Care Not.

3. Do fund the wall with drug cartel confiscations.

Then screw 'em all to the wall!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Stop giving the UN money and tell them to get out of NY. Simple. I would immensely enjoy the massive decibel level of the liberal screaming.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Screw the globalists. This is the United States of America. Not another UN colony. They need to go to Europe with their crap.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They say it could violate “the right to social security of the people in the United States.”

When did that magical thing become a "right" in the U.S.???
It's not in my Constitution anywhere, so my government isn't bound to protect it. If the U.N. imagined it up, they can do something about it... FAT CHANCE!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Stop giving the UN money and tell them to get out of NY. Simple. I would immensely enjoy the massive decibel level of the liberal screaming.


I'd just keep reloading with my Peltors on grinning ear to ear...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The U.S. out of the UN and the UN out of the U.S.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If we have a major SHTF, one post objective should be to exterminate any of the roaches left there.

Plus any with blue helmets, let none escape, no prisoners, no intel is needed from them.

I have been sick of that corrupt anti American organization since the early 60's.

Yesterday it was announced that the new human right council members were appointed, 

look at who they are, what an F*N joke. 

The appointments just prove what a collusion of Hippocrates.

Perhaps, someone could in a sub level,

install and initiate a MOAB during a full assembly meeting, with barrack O'bowelface, as 

speaker.

Here is the list from their HQ.

Brazil, China, Croatia, Cuba, Egypt, Hungary, Iraq,
Japan, Rwanda, Saudi Arabia, South Africa, Tunisia, United Kingdom and the United States


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It's Trump .... who should be warning the UN.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> This is the United States of America. Not another UN colony.


I guess that would depend on who you're talking to. There are plenty in this country who believe we ARE a colony of the UN.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, @inceptor, old buddy, I have an expanded opinion on the UN and those people on another forum. It comes with a trigger warning though...:devil:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to say two words to the UN. The first word starts with F and the last word ends with U. As stated previously, stop giving them money and toss them out of the US. Nothing but a corrupt den of thieves and communists.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds like a good reason to dump BOTH the UN and obummer care.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My opinion: Screw the UN.....


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

The UN really went in the crapper during U Thant's second term. I think he thought he could rule the world through the UN.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Pfft, we can just ignore the UN.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gunn said:


> The UN really went in the crapper during U Thant's second term. I think he thought he could rule the world through the UN.


When that turd was secretary general, the commie rats were running around the place,

formulating plots to discredit the US everywhere in the world, and we did nothing.

I saw it happening, food donated by us was re-labeled as coming from elsewhere such as the USSR,

I am talking hundreds of tons of wheat flour and corn, the recipients were told the US did not care but the Soviet did.

The commies couldn't even feed themselves back then, their 5 and 7 year plans went to shit along with their crops.

How many shiploads of food did we get to them to save their people, I remember quite a few leaving Boston and New York.

Tons were taken by warlords and given to their followers, even the friggin blue hatted guards sold the food and pocketed the money.

When state was told, their comment was that it was out of their hands.

My solution, "FIRE MISSION"


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

ladies... please cover your ears.

**** the U.N.! :vs_lol:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

John Galt said:


> LADIES... please cover your ears.
> 
> **** the U.N.! :vs_lol:


Language....equality, it's 2017


----------

